# txt herunterladen mit ie6



## daLenz (18. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weis, mein problem hat überhaupt nichts mit java zu tun, aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere doch einen tipp für mich, da ich selber nicht weiterkomme. 

auf unserer website gibt es die möglichkeit daten in txt- oder csv-format herunterzuladen. bis jetzt hat dies auch wunderbar funktioniert. doch nun ist uns aufgefallen, dass die txt-datei mit dem ie6 (unter winXP sp2, aber nur mit dem!) nicht heruntergeladen werden kann. es geschieht überhaupt nichts. kein dialog, keine fehlermeldung, nichts... die csv-datei jedoch kann man ohne probleme herunterladen. auch mit den anderen browsern tritt dieses problem nicht auf.

ich hoffe, jemand kennt dieses problem, oder kann mir einen hinweis geben, an was dies liegen könnte...

greetz


----------



## byte (18. Aug 2005)

1. ja, das hat nix mit java zu tun
2. txt dateien werden per default im ie6 geöffnet, möchte man die datei speichern muss man mit rechts auf den link klicken und "speichern unter" wählen


----------



## daLenz (18. Aug 2005)

hi, danke!

1. wie gesagt 
2. gibt es dafür keinen workaround, oder wird man da wieder einmal völlig beschnitten, um eine "sicherheitslücke" zu decken? (dies dient doch dazu, dass man keine exe-dateien etc. als txt "tarnen" kann?)

/*edit*/
hm, habe noch woanders erfahren, dass mir wohl nur die möglichkeit mit rechtsklick, speichern unter bleibt... 
greetz


----------



## Sky (18. Aug 2005)

Hast Du Dir mal was zu MIME-Typen durchgelesen!? Ich denke, der Browser interpretiert eine *.txt als text/plain und zeigt diese deshalb an. Durch Verwendung eines anderen MIME-Typen könnte man das Verhalten wahrscheinlich ändern.


----------



## daLenz (18. Aug 2005)

danke, werde es mir mal ansehen, und ausprobieren. ansonsten bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als eine andere endung zu nehmen...(oder einen link, was jedoch nicht so angebracht ist...)


----------



## byte (18. Aug 2005)

die sinnigste lösung für windows ist doch bei solchen formaten, wenn man die datei mit zip packt. zip dateien werden immer runtergeladen und können seit windows xp ohne drittsoftware entpackt werden.


----------



## daLenz (18. Aug 2005)

also habe nun verschiedene mime-typen durchprobiert, doch es ist nichts schlaues dabei herausgekommen. eingestellt war es auf application/file. mit text/plain wird es einfach im browser angezeigt, was jedoch auch nicht gewünscht ist.

das mit der zip-datei ist momentan die einzige lösung die ich noch sehe, doch mein chef ist nicht so überzeugt von dieser lösung...naja, werde mal weitersuchen, und rückmelden, falls ich etwas herausfinde! 

greetz


----------

